# <windows 2000 root>\system 32\ntoskrnl.exe problem



## chuchubunny (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new here and don't know much about computers, dont have much time for an introduction, okay basically this is the problem which I need to solve right now. Its for my brothers Win2000 computer, I have a WinXP.

"Windows 2000 could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <windows 2000 root>\system 32\ntoskrnl.exe. Please re-install a copy of the above file."

I've searched this forum and the web for some answers. This is what happened, my brother used disk cleanup, after it finished, all his files were gone, my computer had nothing in it, no drives, nothing. On the start menubar there was only the first column; programs, run, find, etc. But nothing else, it didn't list any programs or anything. After rebooting, it got the ntoskrnl.exe problem. I put in the Win2000 disk but nothing happened. It wouldn't start so I couldn't press "R" for recovery when its suppose to go to the setup menu. I put it in my XP and it started on that. I check the microsoft website and other places and changed the BIOS to run CD first but that didn't work, which I followed here(http://www.analogduck.com/main/node/294) then I tried this (http://65.24.134.81/KipSolutions/BootableCDrom/BartsPE.htm) I think its to make a copy of the setup disk, I don't know, this is my first time doing this. Anyways that doesn't work, because it won't let me use a Win2000 disk, I need an XP disk. 

From everything I've read, I've tried to fix it without a disk, then I got a Win2000 disk but it won't start.

I would really appreciate any suggestion/ answers anyone has. All of this is a bit out of my technological capacity.


----------



## jake658879 (Jul 27, 2006)

*help*

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000646.htm -that might help you. I think you might have a partition problem, but that page gives you a few different ways to fix it.


----------



## chuchubunny (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link jake.
Okay I tried the last known configuration but it still leads to the "<windows 2000 root>\system 32\ntoskrnl.exe" screen.  
I even tried the other options, like safemode.
I have no clue about the deleting and recreating a partition, I dont think thats the problem.
The rest I need the setup disk which didn't come with the computer (why didnt it come with the computer, sigh)
I think I'll just ask around for someone with a setup disk.

Does anyone else have some suggestions, everything I've tried has lead to dead ends.


----------

